# Suggestions??



## adamt4050 (12 Jul 2011)

Hey This is my Tank so far.
i was wondering if any of you skilled scapers would be so kind as to suggest anything to make my tank a better aquascape? Eg. hardscape, layout, plant species and placement.
(Dont really want to remove wood, maybe add more or some rocks as well?)





I look forward to all of your replies


----------



## BigTom (12 Jul 2011)

Just fixing your link for you...


----------



## adamt4050 (12 Jul 2011)

Thank You


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Jul 2011)

Hi,
    The number 1 suggestion is to select a more imaginative or descriptive title, such as; "Help with improving my aquascape". That way, folks weary from browsing endless threads and who only view threads of interest might click on your thread to see what's going on.

Apart from that bit of human factors engineering, the next suggestion would be to reconsider the geometry or application of your sloping gravel. The fact that you have a deeper level on the right side, and which would ordinarily be of geometric interest, is negated by the haphazard placement of the plants. Having a short depth on a side suggests the opening up from a heavily forested area to a glade or lawn. So this means that your taller plants would add more balance to the scape by being on the deeper gravel side, and then the shorter and smaller plants would transition going to the left. That would compliment and preserve the triangular shape created by your right-to-left gravel profile.  Also the gravel line itself should be straight instead of wavy so that you form a perfect hypotenuse of the triangle.

That goes equally for the wood pieces. Their lean and angularity would best compliment the triangle shape by having them both lean right to left cohesively instead of at opposing angles. You could have one further in the background. Perhaps the smaller one could be place leaning left and placed more to the left to support the triangle theme.

It also appears that you have distributed specimens of the same (or similar) type in different locations. Consider having them together in a grove for a more powerful focus - and for heavens sake trim them to the same height so that they do not look like an unfinished jigsaw puzzle. Similarly, the two groups of hydrocotle could be placed surrounding one of the wooden pieces (and even extend under the lean of the wood) and then another grove of something else can adorn the other wood piece.

The equipment is also very annoying. We do not need to see the heater. Could it be oriented horizontally and much lower down near the gravel? Perhaps even have the head place at a corner so we don't have to see the cable. And speaking of cables, what's the deal with those two black cables in the front of the tank? This is is considered to be very bad Juju.

OK, next is that thermometer. In Western civilizations adults read books from left to right. That means when we look at anything, the pattern of how our brains scan the scene is as if we were reading a book - from left to right. That therefore means the first thing I notice in your scape is that unbelievably annoying thermometer, which ruins the mood, especially since the gravel is narrow on that side. The triangle apex is pointing directly at the thermometer. A much better placement for thermometers (assuming there is a local council rule that it must be mounted on the front glass) would be on the upper right corner, because that will be the last place in the scene that my brain will scan, so it will be much less annoying.

Additionally, having a powerhead mounted in such a prominent location is extremely uncool. Consider moving it to a less irritating place, like on the back wall up high near the water level pointing forward so that is fades out of view. This will also give you better water flow/distribution.

So there you have it. A few ideas to explore. I'm sure it can be improved substantially if you implement some of these ideas, especially as regards hardware placement. Immediate dividends to be had there I reckon.

Cheers,


----------



## adamt4050 (13 Jul 2011)

Thank You so much for your reply, i will definatley be implementing some if not all of your suggestions, so thanks again 

Cheers,


----------



## Johnny Ciotti (16 Jul 2011)

ceg4048-

This is one of my first times venturing around on this forum.

I'd like to thank you for actually taking the time to point out very useful and helpful information. I realize this is off topic and I apologize for derailing the thread. I'm just amazed how this type of post is actually taken as it should, with positive intent and constructive criticism. In the US you would have been bashed and "flamed" for being mean or evil.

I'm really starting to like it around here.


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Jul 2011)

Hi jciotti,
              Thanks for your kind words and I'm glad that you find the data useful. Although I do enjoy a good barroom brawl, the flame wars do get a bit tedious. I agree that most credit should go to adamt4050 as well as to the UKAPS membership in general for putting up with this "noisy neighbor", so to speak, and for having the patience to look through the superficial layers to hopefully find something of value. We welcome you with open arms and look forward to collaboration.  

As there are many ways to skin a cat, please do feel free to offer the OP any alternative ideas for this scape. Exploring the triangle is just one possibility, so if you see some other possibilities, that would be interesting as well.

I'm anxious to see how and what changes the OP implements.

Cheers,


----------



## Johnny Ciotti (16 Jul 2011)

Honestly I think you hit the nail on the head so to speak.

UKAPS certainly has an interesting way of keeping things positive, it must be that European charm!

I will be eagerly awaiting how the OP applies this advice.


----------



## cozmoz (28 Sep 2011)

I personally like the current positioning of the plants but think it would look more appealing with a darker substrate and a fuller carpet. Despite this I agree, the cables and heater are very distracting, especially as the heater seems to be the focal point of the aquascape, if you are willing to spend a little more on this aquascape you may wish to consider purchasing a Hydor ETH External Heater. Hope this helps.


----------

